# Great New Choir: Oceania



## imagegod (Apr 2, 2017)

Any electronic composers out there?

There's a great new choir library in town: Oceania:
http://performancesamples.com/oceania/

Very Good: The sound. In your face, realistic (so realistic in fact, you can't believe you're not hearing actual words. I've listened very closely, and it's difficult to tell it uses only 10 syllables (but in an extremely detailed/focused way).

Very easy to use. Ridiculously easy to use. 
http://performancesamples.com/oceania/#videos

Good: Decent intro pricing ($199). Small footprint (2.1 gb total on the hard drive...from the video, it looks like 1gb in RAM covers both Men and Women).

Less Good: It's not a lush wash of vocals. You'll probably need another patch (or library) for that.

The Bad and the Ugly: Not a single durned thing (that I can see). 

Enjoy!


----------

